
Stop describing a planet as 'Earth-like' unless it really is - IANAD
https://www.yahoo.com/news/stop-describing-planet-earth-unless-130009020.html
======
okket
See also
[http://www.ice.cat/personal/iribas/Proxima_b/indepth.html](http://www.ice.cat/personal/iribas/Proxima_b/indepth.html)

    
    
      Not the Earth 2.0
    
      In any case, and although it is an excellent candidate
      planet that could harbor life, Proxima b cannot be
      considered an Earth twin. One thing is certain, in fact:
      the history of Proxima b and its star was radically
      different from the history of the Earth and the Sun. The
      formation of Proxima b, the irradiation by its star, the
      tidal forces it suffers affecting its internal structure
      and rotation, its possible climates have no equivalent in
      the history of our planet.

